# Battery Question



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a couple of expensive-ish quartz watches and the batteries have died. I don't wear them as they are part of my collection. I'm not skilled enough to take case backs off without scratching and my local jeweller isn't much better. Would any harm come to the watches if I left the old batts in? Do modern watch batteries leak or corode? Could you please let me know what you think?

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Modern batteries shouldn't corrode however how expensive are the watches?

Are you willing to take the risk? If the battery should leak it could ruin the module.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

The firm that I do some work for manufacture control boards for various types of machineryand they all use AG13/357 size cells for memory backup.

For the last few years we have always used a quality make and when we get the boards back for software updates, the cells are often flat. I have not yet seen a quality brand leak.

If I were you, I would make every effort to remove/replace the cell unless you are sure that it is a quality item.

BTW.. a single "battery" is a Cell..........batteries are composed of more that one single cell.

Roger


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Many thanks guys.

It's a Technomarine Spiderman watch which I would hate to be ruined. I'll have a go at replacing the cell.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Gary,

The brand I work for have a guarantee that will cover any damage cost by leak!

The important thing to remeber is that if it should happend, donÂ´t remove the cell.

I can asure you that it is NOT very common when it comes to silver/oxide batterys.

So ask about the guarntee before you buy, if they dont have it... donÂ´t buy it


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

watchless said:


> Gary,
> 
> The brand I work for have a guarantee that will cover any damage cost by leak!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for this info Jacob.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Avoid the cheap alkaline cells found on the likes of Â£1 cards of mixed batteries.

I have seen quite a few alkaline cells that leaked and these will ruin a movement


----------

